# ban robos



## chadwall (Jan 8, 2006)

robos are for young stupid ducks. it is easy to get a yearling to come into one. if they would outlaw them most guides in the northern states would go out of business and there would be more ducks for the people who are the REAL duck hunters who spend countless hours with a call in their hand know how to work ducks instead of a machine doing it for them. i feel they should be outlawed and it will weed out the lazy hunters who don't do their homework!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Once again 2006 is starting with a bang! God help us!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Soooo, what do you say to a father and his son who maybe hunt 1 or 2 times a year that uses one to improve there success at the 1 or 2 outings?

Just boot them out of the sport altogether because they are not "real hunters".

:lame:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

We put the robo away in late October and schooled both the mallards and the young hunters that calling ducks is the best way.

See no reason to ban them ....


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

They are becoming less effective, like prairie hunter said mine are usually put away by Oct. or sometimess I try to use them for the flash but it is calling that will finish more ducks. I hunted more last year without it than I did with it.


----------



## chadwall (Jan 8, 2006)

if you hunt only one or two times a year then you need to spend some time driving around and practice calling like everyone else. i hunt in arkansas and i challenge anyone north of missouri to come down here and CALL in these seasoned ducks. the guides up there can't do it i have seen it with my own eyes. 8 robos and all you kill are yearling mallards. get rid of the robos and we will hear less about duck numbers. i don't care who you are you can kill yearling ducks and kill damn near every one of them with robos. it is a disgrace.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

First we are baiting the birds to keep them from migrating and now we are killing all the young birds (which taste better anyway). You Ark guys will do and say anything to hoard all the mallards. If you want them so bad move north because your not going to have great weather years like this one every year.


----------



## chadwall (Jan 8, 2006)

i'm not one of those. it is the weather that moves the ducks and yes they do bottleneck in arkansas no matter how much food you plant they will still migrate when the weather permits. i just have always thought it was cheating and yes i love to come up there and shoot your ducks. i went to N.D. this year and our party killed 234 ducks in 5 1/2 days. thank you for the ducks. and 75% of those were mallards. i did however go on a guided hunt and seen 7 ducks. thanks but your guide services would go broke without robos. they are also according to everyone we talked to up there ruining hunting opportunities because the landowners up there are tired of being taken advantage of and people making money off of their hospitality. it is a damn shame the things we heard about the way the farmers felt about the guides up there. they just set out 8 robos and pray. they have to because the calling i heard from the socalled guides was just like listening to a kazoo orchestra.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Your starting to sound like that guy from Ark that was bad mouthing that guide service in all of his posts about 2 or so months ago. In fact I think your numbers are the same and the calling comments, and robo comments are the same? Anyone else notice this? So either your old user name was banned or you just created a new one and your starting the same old game.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

No one is concerned with what you have to say.

You're wasting precious hours of your short life attempting to cause conflict on websites.

I hope for your sake that you're no older than 12 years old.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If you don't like it....stay in Arkansas.Some people don't call well,and practicing makes no difference.I could care less if you are a great caller.Maybe we should outlaw all calls and keep the Robos. 

So one thread about this is not enough for you????You had to copy and paste from another and start a new thread with the same post????? :eyeroll:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

chadwall said:


> robos are for young stupid ducks. it is easy to get a yearling to come into one. if they would outlaw them most guides in the northern states would go out of business and there would be more ducks for the people who are the REAL duck hunters who spend countless hours with a call in their hand know how to work ducks instead of a machine doing it for them. i feel they should be outlawed and it will weed out the lazy hunters who don't do their homework!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Let's just ban all decoys, windriven, spring driven, flags, everything......
We'll just shootem with 22's from the roads. :withstupid: oke: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

chadwall said:


> i went to N.D. this year and our party killed 234 ducks in 5 1/2 days. thank you for the ducks. and 75% of those were mallards. i did however go on a guided hunt and seen 7 ducks.


With those numbers you would have needed to have 20 hunters in your group.

I don't think robos were the issue.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree that on average Arkansas hunters are better callers.

I agree that robos are very effective on young birds or "new" birds.

Arkansas has banned them, maybe we should follow suit.

Not to start a North vs. South war, but one thing I will say for ND hunters, they don't bait ducks like you guys do in Arkansas. You won't see man made flooded grain up here.

Now you tell me, what is more ethical, robo ducks, or 500 gallon per minute pumps flooding unharvested grain?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hydro870 said:


> I agree that on average Arkansas hunters are better callers.
> 
> I?


I would agree with that. But part of that is they are taught it in school. For some reason I can not remember his name but the guy that started RNT use to always go the schools and teach them. I wish I had that growing up!!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Butch Richenback founded RNT Calls.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks BL! I knew it was Butch something but could not remember his last name. I think he is the Mayor or something now of Rice and Duck Town. Its my opinion the world could use more dudes like that! Passion is an awesome thing!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Butch is THE man.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Amen Ken. One think youu didn't mention, it saves money for us that can't go buy 1000 dollars worth of decoys (esp. in Nodak where its seems the bigger the field spread the better). I am a teacher and a young teacher at that and unfortunatly we don't get paid alot. I was going to go out and buy some full bodies and a few hardcore mallards, but instead i bought one robo and some honker silloettes. I has worked so far.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks to all of you on this thread who debated the issue in a civil manner

chadwall

Just an FYI if you want to post harvest numbers like that you might want to also include the number of hunters. farmerj is correct it doesn't matter how many days you hunt 234 ducks equals a limit of 12 for 19.5 people unless you gifted or ate a bunch of duck or had 20 hunters in your party.

Robo's are used by many people, some chose to use them some do not, as long as they are legal they can be used. end of story! You do not have to like that fact but to call hunters lazy because they want to use one is a little harsh.

Some people are not the best callers in the world either, me included. I do not use a Robo and my calling is less than perfect but I am still able to shoot some ducks and enjoy the experience doing it.

not sure if your motive was to stir the pot or just brag. Please try to express your opinion with a little respect for others.

Bob


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I have to question the choice of duck hunting moderator. :lol: What the? Bob is sooo anti-NR this will really tighten the screws now. :lol: Just kiddin' bud. Congrats! And a great choice.
:beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Isn't this the same guy that was whining about a guide up in the devils lake area earlier??? I think I smell a rat. He is trying to back door the same commentsa bout the guide he didn't like.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

:withstupid: :withstupid: rung a bell in my head.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

the kazoo reference etc. sure rings a bell sounds like the same guy to me......


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Your starting to sound like that guy from Ark that was bad mouthing that guide service in all of his posts about 2 or so months ago. In fact I think your numbers are the same and the calling comments, and robo comments are the same? Anyone else notice this? So either your old user name was banned or you just created a new one and your starting the same old game.


Bingo. I think this is his 4th or 5th username on the site.

LOCKED


----------

